# August 2003 POTM Voting Part 1



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









These images can also be viewed under the August 2003 POTM section in the Piranha-Fury Galleries.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Voted!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow - that last pic is simply amazing


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> wow - that last pic is simply amazing


 YES very SIMPLY


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There are some damned sweet pics this month .








Great Job!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Wow... 4 is great, its almost perfect and quite a piece of art (maybe could have been cropped better) I suggest everybody take the time this month to vote for the best piece of art. GO #4!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted
dixon


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

im lovin #4 cuz of the beam of light shining through on the p


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I would have voted for #5 in the blink of an eye if it had been clearer.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Voted!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

number one is just too clear to pass up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#8 makes u feel like u are swimming with the fish


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

i dunno guys...#6 reminds me of pirates of the carribean for some odd reason


----------

